# rockwell automation



## seb992000 (29 Juli 2008)

hallo

hätte eine frage: würde mir gerne rockwell steuerung aneignen weiß jemand wo ich ein gutes einsteigerbuch oder ähnliches pdf her bekomme

danke seb992000


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Juli 2008)

seb992000 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hätte eine frage: würde mir gerne rockwell steuerung aneignen weiß jemand wo ich ein gutes einsteigerbuch oder ähnliches pdf her bekomme
> 
> danke seb992000



Komisch, ich dachte immer man bräuchte eine Programmieroberfläche eine Steuerung usw. um programmieren zu lernen? 
Wenn Du Siemens kannst, kommst du mit rockwell auch klar. Solltest du nicht weiter kommen, frag doch wieder nach.

oder http://www.rockwellautomation.de/applications/gs/emea/gsde.nsf/pages/DEU1045

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## seb992000 (30 Juli 2008)

mein problem ist folgendes mein arbeitgeber benutzt rockwell steuerungen allerdings ist da alles in englisch und mein englisch reicht nicht aus um in der hilfe usw alles zu verstehen....
deswegen suche ich irgendwas wo ich was nachlesen kann oder die deutsche software her bekomme....

habe noch probezeit und da kann man nicht immer gleich sein unwissen preis geben....


mfg seb992000


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2008)

Also ich denke ohne ein einigermaßen gefestigtes technisches Englisch,
wirst du mit Rockwell keine Chance haben.

Mein Rockwelleinstieg ist jetz ca. 1,5 Jahre her, aber selbst der Rockwell Vertriebler hat
mir seinerzeit klar von z.B. der deutschen Version der Programmierumgebung abgeraten.
Auch vergleichbar ausführliche Handbücher habe ich in Deutsch seinerzeit nicht gefunden.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir aber http://dict.leo.org empfehlen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Juli 2008)

Wenn nur das Dein Problem ist, bist Du doch hier genau richtig.
So wie ich Deinen Beitrag verstehte, kommst Du mit Rockwell soweit klar. Wenn Fragen auftauchen, und die Hilfe nicht ausreicht, stell doch die Unklarheiten ins Forum und sie werden geholfen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## seb992000 (31 Juli 2008)

ich bräuchte wenigstens mal etwas wo die ganzen befehle und oder in KOP auf deutsch erklärt werden ohne das ist es echt schwer für mich...

mfg


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 August 2008)

Hallo hier findest Du einiges, was hilfreich sein könnte

http://www.rockwellautomation.com/support/

https://www.software.rockwell.com/forum/

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Kiste2002 (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

Habe eine deutsche Dokumentation (.pdf) für die Programmierung und Befehle.
Sie ist aber ziemlich groß. 
Soll ich sie dir persönlich senden?

MfG


----------



## seb992000 (16 August 2008)

Kiste2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe eine deutsche Dokumentation (.pdf) für die Programmierung und Befehle.
> Sie ist aber ziemlich groß.
> ...


 
Ja gerne bitte an seb.lenz@web.de

danke


----------



## weller (2 September 2008)

*Befehlssatz Logix*

Unter http://literature.rockwellautomation.com  kommt man in die literature library unter Publication Language: German 
Suchbegriff: Befehlssatz 
findest du was du suchst.


----------

